# Anyone need Cables?



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

I have tons of XLR to XLR, 1/4 to speaker (banana), 1/4 to 1/4 and patch cables 1/4 to RCA and 1/4 to XLR.. Let me know, good quality and cheap..


----------

